# Help! Newborn calf infection or hernia??



## DavidDane (May 17, 2018)

Hey guys. I have a baby calf only about a week old and just noticed yesterday he has a tough swollen large pouch protruding from underneath his stomach and around his groin area. I'm really concerned. Can anyone tell me what this could be? What should I do? I will attach pictures. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

The calf appears healthy. You can take it to a veterinarian for diagnosis and surgery if it is a hernia, or treatment if it should happen to be an infection of some sort. Or, you can sell the calf at auction where it likely will be severely docked, or sell the cow/calf pair. My 2c.


----------



## DavidDane (May 17, 2018)

I did take him to the vet, which said it doesn't look good and he probably won't make it. He didn't seem to think the swelling was a hernia. It seemed like he didn't know for sure what it is though. So I came here looking for some second opinions


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

[Edit: We were typing at the same time this morning when I mentioned the Vet.]

Just an opinion, I am not a Vet or play one on TV.

As VHaby said, it appears to be a hernia. They are better treated by a Vet when young and will get worse with time.


----------



## DavidDane (May 17, 2018)

Under his stomach is a very swollen pouch. I will attach some more pictures, you have to click them to enlarge them enough to see


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta agree with Tim and Vincent, vote for hernia.

The vet that check it, didn't have a possible fix?

Is there another cow vet, close that you can take the calf to for a second opinion/fix?

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

DavidDane said:


> Under his stomach is a very swollen pouch. I will attach some more pictures, you have to click them to enlarge them enough to see


That is a tough pill to swallow. Nice looking calf and Momma cow.

There is a chance the calf was accidentally stepped on and the swelling is from that. It could be an internal tear. I am still leaning toward a hernia. Either way, it does not look good. Out local large animal Vet would be all over that.


----------



## DavidDane (May 17, 2018)

He didn't make it guys. Checked on him this morning and he seemed okay. I checked his temp and it was around 95 degrees, up from 88 yesterday. I went to the vet to get more antibiotic shots and when i got home it rained like crazy before I could get back out there. When I went to find him to give him a shot he was already laying down and had passed away. Really sad. I'm thinking the rain may have dropped his temp too much. I'm kind of blaming myself now. I appreciate the fast responses though and all of you taking the time to help. Really, thank you guys for the effort.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am sorry you lost him. Don't blame yourself. Another round of shots may have prolonged the inevitable as it is unlikely antibiotics would have cured him. It may have slowed down some internal infection but the cards had already been dealt on the little feller.

Rest assured you did what you could and sought the Vet's help. You will never get used to it but it happens when you raise livestock.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If the vet didn't think it was an umbilical hernia then it was probably an umbilical abscess. You can do an easy post-mortem on the calf to check, by simply rolling it on its back and try to push the lump in to the abdomen. If you can, it's probably a hernia; if you can't, it's likely an abscess. Abscesses are difficult to treat with only systemic antibiotics as the lesion walls itself off. Often times they must be lanced open and treated with an antimicrobial lavage several times a day.


----------

